# How much space do bees need?



## Kye022984 (Apr 23, 2010)

We have a 1/4 of an acre with two home milkers on it. We also have three children and two labs who are indoor animals but, are outside every now and again. How much space is needed to have bees? We eat a ton of honey. In mornings we have it on our toast and our eggs, in tea and so on. What about neighbors? We are in a neighborhood with neighbors on either side of us. Will the bees bother them? Thanks for any advice/help.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My bottom boards measure 16 1/4 by 24 inches I set them one outer hive cover apart so that is 18 1/4 x 22 inches. I set 3 hives on a 8 foot x 2 foot stand.

 Al


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

If you place your hive just right, the neighbors won't know it is there. You really can't confine them so they don't take up more space than what Alleyooper stated.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

The guy who taught me beekeeping has had as many as 14 hives on his typical subdivision lot. Depending on the layout of your lot, it should be quite do-able.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ever see those privcy fences around the dumpsters at fast food resturants?

Try that around the bee hives.

 Al


----------

